# Quick question regarding bb30 adapters.



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

I recently bought a 2007 system six module and plan to run full dura ace 7900 including crank.I understand I need and adapter and was wondering if this fsa one I found will work..I assume it will but thought I'd check?

http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=A0772

Thanks for any information!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Starnut recommended this adaptor for BB30.

http://wheelsmfg.com/content/view/785/54/


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the link..I had looked at those previously.They definitely seem like the system with the least effort to install(which is always nice).

Thanks again,
Curtis


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Plus they are much easier to take off if you ever decide to go with a BB30 crankset.


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

Dan Gerous said:


> Plus they are much easier to take off if you ever decide to go with a BB30 crankset.


That definitely appeals to me because I plan to look around the Bay and eventually buy a Cannondale crank when the price is right. :thumbsup:


----------



## ti-carbon (Mar 25, 2007)

Here is a review on BikeRadar on Enduro and WheelsManufacturing adaptors.

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/...s-from-wheels-manufacturing-and-enduro--24534


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Dan, looks like you got tag teamed on Bikeradar


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

ti-carbon said:


> Here is a review on BikeRadar on Enduro and WheelsManufacturing adaptors.
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/...s-from-wheels-manufacturing-and-enduro--24534


My current setup is with Campy adaptor and really happy with the performance.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Lil Dale said:


> Dan, looks like you got tag teamed on Bikeradar


Wasn't so bad wasn't it? But I did email the guy from Enduro... I may change my opinon about them, impressive customer service and a great technical discussion. :thumbsup:


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

The Zero Enduro ceramics are actually pretty good. They are the ones with the black housing. I've been replacing the crappy Cannondale ceramics from 2007-2009 with those and they have been bomber. No problems.

Starnut


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

So just to clarify,everyone feels the WheelsManufacturing adapters are the way to go ?


----------

